# إستفسار السكر في خزان الوقود



## nishan (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخواني في قسم هندسة الميكانيك 
عندي معلومة اريد التحقق من صحتها إن كان ذلك ممكن 
منذ يومين سمعت من احد اصدقائي أن شخص ما قد قام بوضع سكر في خزان وقود سيارتة و سألته عن السبب فقال لي ان وضع السكر في خزان الوقود سيؤدي إلى تخريب المحرك بشكل كبير فلا أعلم صحة ما قله هل هو صحيح ام لا 
و إن كان صحيح فماذا يحصل بالضبط و ما مدى التخريب ؟:1: 
و شكرا


----------



## saif ghost (13 ديسمبر 2006)

سكر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahmed morshidy (12 يناير 2007)

سكر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله اعلم. 
ايه رايكم يا جماعة فى الموضوع ده؟​


----------



## almohandis1985 (13 يناير 2007)

أنا على حد علمي إن السكر بيزيد من حرق البنزين و بالتالي يؤدي إلى إحتراق الموتور وقد يؤدي إلى إشتعال السياره 
والله أعلم


----------



## hamada_hassan_e (26 فبراير 2007)

انا فعلا اعرف ان الكلام دة سليم 
بس لا اعرف تفسيرة من الناحية العلمية


----------



## كونكورد (26 فبراير 2007)

السكر فعلآ خطر جدأ 
وذلاك لأن تكوين السكر او تركيبته عند ذوبانها فى خزان الوقود تتداخل مع خواص البنزين مثلآ او اى وقود وعند دخوله غرفة الأحتراق يحدث حراره عاليه جدآ من الممكن ان تسبب فى تدمير المحرك تمامأ
بالتجربه ضع القليل من السكر على النار وانظر ماذا سيحدث له ؟؟
ستجده يسيل بشكل غريب ويصبح لزج جدآ
ومن عيوبه ايضأ انه من الممكن ان يسد ممرات الكربراتير 
والله اعى واعلم


----------



## masoud_mam (9 مارس 2007)

*مهندس بشركه السكر المصريه*

اخوانى الاعزاء انا اخوكم محمد مسعود مهندس ميكانيكا بشركه السكر والصناعات التكامليه المصريه 
يتم استخراج الكحول من السكر وكما تعرفون انه سريع الاشتعال مما يؤدى الى حدوث حريق هائل بغرفه الاحتراق مما يسبب اتلاف المحرك وسوف ابحث عن المعلومه الصحيحه من مهندسى العمليات الصناعيه واوافيكم بها لاحقا


----------



## mimh999 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

على فكرة انا سمعت الكلام دى بس فى محركات الديذل حد يفدنا بجد


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

كونكورد قال:


> السكر فعلآ خطر جدأ
> وذلاك لأن تكوين السكر او تركيبته عند ذوبانها فى خزان الوقود تتداخل مع خواص البنزين مثلآ او اى وقود وعند دخوله غرفة الأحتراق يحدث حراره عاليه جدآ من الممكن ان تسبب فى تدمير المحرك تمامأ
> بالتجربه ضع القليل من السكر على النار وانظر ماذا سيحدث له ؟؟
> ستجده يسيل بشكل غريب ويصبح لزج جدآ
> ...


شكراً لك ولكن هل يمكنك التفصيل


----------



## انتروبي (16 أبريل 2008)

كلامك صحيح ان السكر يسبب تخريب كامل للمحرك


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (17 أبريل 2008)

أخواني المهندسين 
يتم تصميم الماكينات علي خواص وقود معين ودخول اي جسم غريب بالتأكيد سيؤدي الي حصول عطل وكما نعلم ان السكر من المركبات الهيدروكربونية وعند احتراقه كما ذكر الاخ (كونكورد) فانه يتحول الي مادة لزجة قريبة من العسل الطبيعي قبل التحول الي فحم شديد الصلابة .
ولذلك عند دخوله غرفة الاحتراق تحدث اضطرابات في المحرك قبل ان يتوقف لانسداد مداخل الهواء والوقود بسبب احتراق السكر ولكن لا يحدث انفجار في المحرك كما ذكر البعض لان هنالك معامل في تصميم الماكينات يوضع بحيث تتحمل الماكينة درجات حرارة اعلي من درجة احتراق الوقود.
والله اعلم.


----------



## كارماستر (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوكم مهندس سيارات من العراق
وجود السكر في خزان الوقود حاله كحال الرمل في الوقود اذا تسرب الى الكاربوريتر ومنها الى المحرك فأنه سوف يؤدي الى عمله كمادة السنفرة بيت المكبس (Piston)والسلندر(sylinder) وعليه فسوف يحصل احتكاك شديد يؤدي الى تدمير البستون والسلندر واذا وصل لاجزاء الكرنك شفت والمحاور الودارة فأنه بذلك يوقفه عن العمل 
jammed
بصراحة لا يكمن خطر السكر في الاحتراق او غيره ولكنه كما ذكرت هو يزيد من الاحتكاك التخريبي 

وشكرا


----------



## كارماستر (17 أبريل 2008)

بالخطا الرد نزل مرتين اسف


----------



## virtualknight (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكل من تكبد عناء الأجابة على الأستفسار وأن لم يكن بين الردود رد مقنع أو مؤكد للكي يتم اعتماده.


----------



## casper_13_96 (17 أبريل 2008)

masoud_mam قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء انا اخوكم محمد مسعود مهندس ميكانيكا بشركه السكر والصناعات التكامليه المصريه
> يتم استخراج الكحول من السكر وكما تعرفون انه سريع الاشتعال مما يؤدى الى حدوث حريق هائل بغرفه الاحتراق مما يسبب اتلاف المحرك وسوف ابحث عن المعلومه الصحيحه من مهندسى العمليات الصناعيه واوافيكم بها لاحقا



اخوانى الاعزاءردى هذا مكملا لرأى اخى االعزيز محمد مسعود 
لدراستى مادة الاحتراق الداخلى اعلم ان نسبة الكحول المضافة الى البنزين تعمل على تسريع عملية الاشتعال داخل المحرك و كلما زادت نسبة الكحول كلما تحسن المحرك و ذلك بزيادة سرعة اشتعال الوقود
ولكن السكر فى هذة الحالة حينما يستخلص منه نسبة الكحول فى عملية الاحتراق فى اول مرة يصبح عادم و لكن هذا العادم تكون لزوجته عالية مما يجعله يلتصق بجدار الاسطوانة و على حافة قاعدة الصمامات و بالتالى تحدث تفاعلات بينه و بين خام المحرك من الداخل مسببا تأكل بالمكبس و جدار الاسطوانة و حواف الصمامات و قاعدتها 

و هذا هو السبب الذى يجعل المحرك يتلف 

و الله اعلم و على ما اقول شهيد 

كما انى اشكر اخى العزيز صاحب الموضوع على هذه الفكرة الحوارية


----------



## غيرخطي (21 مايو 2008)

سلام عليكم يا شباب
بصراحه هاذا اول رد لي بالمنتدي مع اني متابع جيد لكم و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير
الموضوع قديم ولكن يحتاج الى توضيح لان هذه المعلومه منتشره بان خليط السكر و البانزين يسبب تلف المحرك!!!!

لكن و العلم عند الله،،، انا من خبرتي المتواضعه اعرف انه السكر غير قابل للذوبان مع البانزين

Sugar will not dissolve in gasoline, since sugar is too polar in comparison with gasoline

هاذه المعلومه اخذتها من الويكيبيديا

و اتوقع من ردود المهندسين بانهم تناسوووا وجود فلتر البانزين و الذين سوف يفصل السكر او الرمل او اي ماده غير مذابه عن البانزين

بالاضافه الي ذللك

اذا لم يذووووب السكر بالبانزين فذالك سوف يؤدي الي تلف مضخة الوقود بالمقام الاول و بذالك سيتوقف الضخ

اخوكم
م. بدر
ديترويت ، ميتشغان


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (22 مايو 2008)

الرجاء من جميع الاخوة
اللي ما بعرف الجواب فلا يجاوب
احنا مهندسين والكلام لازم يكون مبني على حقائق وعلم مسبق
الجواب الصحيح هو جوا الاخ كارماستر
المشكلة تكمن في ان حبيبات السكر الصغيرة جدا تكون صلبة جدا وحين تصبح بين السيلندر والبيتون في المحرك تؤدي الى احتكاك هائل يؤدي بدوره الى تآكل او تكسير البستون


----------



## غيرخطي (22 مايو 2008)

For the knowledge that most fuel filters have a filtration rate that is up to 15 Micron which , I think It won't allow the sugar to pass the filter. However, If we just read a bit more about the Sugar solubility (the material's ability to dissolve) we should fined the sugar won't dissolve in the gasoline so it will stay in the fuel tank.
I think all the engineers here are talking based on science not based on what we here for someone out in the streets. what we here is not necessary should be right all the times
:87:

Sincerely 
Eng. Bader 
Detroit,MI
Ford, inc. R&D department

​


----------



## غيرخطي (22 مايو 2008)

I did some research and I found something interesting that would validate my opinion 
Please take a look at the entire topic 

http://www.snopes.com/autos/grace/sugar.asp


Sincerely 
Eng. Bader 
Detroit,MI
Ford, inc. R&D department

​


----------



## حفراوي55 (23 مايو 2008)

تسلم اخوي غيرخطي
صراحة رد مقنع وموثق
ياليت كل المهندسين
يوثقون كلامهم زيك
مايعتمدون على معلوماتهم
الشخصية التي من الممكن
ان تكون مغلوطة​ 
ونشكر صاحب الموضوع
على الطرح الجميل
اخخخخخخخخخخوكم 
م/ حمد​


----------



## محمد619 (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
رأيي في الموضوع ان السكر عند احتراقه يتحول الى شكل صلب و معلوم للكل وجود جسم صلب مهما كان صغير ضمن غرفة الاحتراق ماذا يفعل ... 
و شكرا


----------



## غيرخطي (24 مايو 2008)

اشكرك يا اخ حفرراوي٥٥ علي الرد الجميل و المشجع
...........


اما بالنسبه للاخ محمد٦١٩

اتمني منك تاخذ دقائق بسيطه لتقراء اللنك فوق فيه شررح مفصل جدا لكن باللغه الانجليزيه



و هاذا شرررح اخرررر و اتمني من المشاركين النقاش و لكن النقاش العلمي المبني علي حقائق يتقبلها المنطق الهندسي و ليس بناءا علي كلام نسمعه من ناس ليس لها خبرة بقوانين الفيزياء




اولا: السكر في خزان الوقود سوف يكون حاله كحال التراب و الاوساخ المترسبه في خزان الوقود. لماذا؟

لان السكر لا يذوب في الوقود و بذالك سوف يترسب بالخزان و اذا لم يترسب ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،!!!!!! سوووووف يقوم فلتر البانزين بمنعه من الوصول للمحرك و للعلم فان اغلب فلاتر الوقود لها القدره علي فصل اي جسم اكبر من ١٥ ميكرون و بهاذا سوف يفصل الفلتر السكر عن البانزين



ثانيا: اذا فرضانا بآن الفلتر لم يمنع السكر؟؟؟؟؟؟ماذا سيحدث؟؟؟؟

فان السكر لن يتكمن من الوصول للغرفة الاحتراق و ذالك لسبيبين :

١- في حالة حقن الوقود: حاقن الوقود ليس له القدره بحقن جزيئات السكر و ذلك لن راس حاقن الوقود صغير جداااا جدااا 

٢- في حالة الكابريتور: الكبريتور يعتمد علي تبخير البانزين و خلط بخار البانزين مع الهواء و اذا بخرنا البانزين سووووف يترسب السكر غرفة البانزين الموجوده بالكابريتور بدون دخول السكر الي غرفة الاحتراق




ثالثا: اذا فرضنا ان السكر اخترق جميع الحواجز و اصبح سوبرمان و دخل غرفة الاحتراق؟؟؟

اذا دخل السكر غرفة الاحتراق يبآ سلم لي عليه
لان غرفة الاحتراق دجة حرارتها تصل لل ٥٠٠ درجه سيليزيه و السكررررررررر له درجة تبخر ١٨٥ درجة سليزيه
يعني السكر سوووووف يتبخرررررر 



و هاذا انا شرحت ما لدي مع معلومات و اثبت جميع فرضياتي بناء علي كلام منطقي وعلمي واضح جدا
و لا استطيع ان اشرح اكثر من ذللك لكني مستعد ان اسمع اراء المهندسين الاخرين  
مع التحيه


----------



## Eng.Elbolkinie (7 أغسطس 2008)

اخوانى الأعزاء:
القول الفصل فى هذا الموضوع ان السكر فعلا يدمر المحرك ولقد استخدمت فصائل المقاومة فى بورسعيد الباسلة هذه الطريقة لتدمير مركبات العدو المحتل لمنطقة القناة فى الخمسينات من القرن الماضى..... يظهر اننا مازلنا نايمين فى العسل.... ولسة لايصين فى السكر والعالم من حولنا شغال فيما بعد النانووووووووووو فوقووووووووا:83:


----------



## المهندس احمد78 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بلا ش تعملها لاني جربتها عندما كنت صغير وقد سمعت عنها والنتيجه فك خزان الوقود وتنظيفه ودمار منظومع
















































































بلاش تعملها لا ني جربتها عندما كنت صغير وكانت النتيجه فك وتنظيف خزان الوقود ودمار منظومة الوقود والله يسامحني والمدهش اني سمعت عنها في المدرسة وجربتها


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء 
ان ذوبان السكر مع زيت المحرك يؤدي الى زيادة اللزوحة لذلك الزيت مما يتسبب في رفع حرارة المحرك وزيادة قوى الاحتكاك بين الاسطوانة والحلقاتrings حول الـ piston وبالتالي ذوبان هذه الحلقات كما تعرفون يؤدي الى فقدان الضغط داخل غرفة الاحتراق وعطل المحرك 
والله اعلم


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أو انها (زيادة اللزوجه) تؤدي الى رفع درجه الحراره وبالتالي التحام الحلقات rings مع الاسطوانه كما يحدث عند تشغيل المحركات الجديدة (لأول مرة) تحت حمل عالي جدا 
والله العالم


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (2 سبتمبر 2009)

لكن لم كان يريد تخريب المحرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (10 يونيو 2011)

الكلام ده صح ديزل او بنزين


----------



## مازن عزالدين (11 يونيو 2011)

هيدمر المحرك فقط على حسب كميتة و مدى زوبانة مع الوقود


----------



## نصرت عمران (11 يونيو 2011)

نعم السكر يسبب دمار كبير بالمحرك وذلك من خلال تجمع مواد الاحتراق الناتجة منه على شكل مواد صلبة وتسبب التصاق ( ring ) في المكبس وعدم حركتها ثم الى تحطم تلك الحلقات داخل المحرك


----------



## saudsa (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كلام صحيح السكر يسبب دمار كامل للمحرك 
لان السكر عند الاحتراق فانة يتفكك الى ماء وكربون 
والكربون يلتصق في في غرفة الاحتراق ويخرب جدران الاسطوانة من الداخل 
مما يودي الى خراب في المحرك ويكون بعدها يلزمك ان تسوي للمحرك توضيب


----------



## atef caterpillar (12 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم ان وضع السكر في خزان الوقود لا ياثر الا ادا كان بكمية كبيرة جدا لان السكر يتحلل في الوقو د ثم يحترق معه في المحرك والترسب الكربوني الدي يتركه فوق المكبس وتحت الصممات هو ما يضر المحرك لانه يقلص غرفة الاحتراق ويعوق فتح الصممات هدهي المعلومة الشائعة بين الناس عن وضع السكر في الخزان خاطيئة لاكن يتدمر المحرك كليا في حالة وضع السكر مع زيت المحرك


----------



## المجد للأسلام (14 يونيو 2011)

طبعا ده بيحصل لان السكر فى حاله ذوبانه نتيجه الضغط المرتفع يكون هناك حبيبات منه لم تذوب فمن الممكن ان تسد الرشاشات ده اولا وثانيا انه بيخلى الصمامات (عادم وسحب) ما تقفلش على القاعده بتاعتها وبذلك يقلل القدره ده غير انه عند انفجاره يكون مشتعل ومتوهج ولا يخرج من المحرك احيانا فيكون شكله ****** بالضبط كنجوم متوهجه مما يسبب سبق اشتعال او ما يسمى الصفع فهل كل ذلك يكفى ام لا


----------

